# Ohio force saw



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I have an old Ohio force table saw that his construction type and portable but I lost the fence for it does anyone know where or how I might find the manufacturer and contact them to get one or would it be easier to make one somehow


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm assuming no one has heard of this brand


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

purplenurple said:


> I'm assuming no one has heard of this brand


Could it be Ohio Forge with a "G"?

I believe it may be an in-house brand of Home Depot.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Ohio Forge was a low end line of tools made in China and sold primarily by Home Depot many years ago. I seriously doubt you'll find any replacement parts. Your best bet would be an aftermarket fence, but you'll have far more in the fence than the saw is worth.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

It is an Ohio forge. Sorry for the mix up. Where might I find an after market fence? I don't really have the cash to make an investment in a decent saw


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt if you want to reach the company and get a replacement fence. I think the cost of a replacement fence especially when you add shipping would be more than the saw is worth. Is the top of the saw 27" from front to back? If so you could maybe find a fence from a Delta or Craftsman saw that would fit it. Many people upgrade the fence to a Biesemeyer fence and sell the old ones.


----------



## techwolf (Jul 31, 2018)

purplenurple said:


> I have an old Ohio force table saw that his construction type and portable but I lost the fence for it does anyone know where or how I might find the manufacturer and contact them to get one or would it be easier to make one somehow


I bought a Craftsman Xactamate fence that while not as nice as Biesemeyer but it is very accurate and much cheaper. I have the original Ohio Forge Table saw and that fence just sucked. Don't go back to that and get something better but I am not sure Sears even has those anymore in their declining condition and having looked they do not have it but there are many others that range from $199 to $399. Just know that you will have to get the entire system including rails to replace the ones currently on your Ohio Forge.


----------



## hcmedic (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey I have the exact one too and I too had my dad give it to me. Do you have a manual for it by any chance? I also did not get a fence with it so I need a replacement as well.


----------

